# SvSound System



## kilmern (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi I have a practically new scs-01 surround system with pb10-nsd and the rears are sbs-01. It is practically new and I still have all original boxes and packing material. What would it be a good price to ask for it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Usually its just good practice to take at least 20% off the list price for "in new condition" with boxes.


----------



## kilmern (Jan 19, 2009)

thank you


----------



## kilmern (Jan 19, 2009)

I', going to list these if anyone is interested


----------



## kilmern (Jan 19, 2009)

located in charleston, sc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should list them here


----------

